# EP-Punkte einfrieren



## vanBAT (28. Oktober 2010)

Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn man seine EP - Punkte einfach einfrieren kann? So würde man in der LAge sein alle Aspekte von WoW besser kennen zu lernen und sich dort aufzuhalten wo es einem gefällt. 
Natürlich kann ich auch jetzt noch in jedes Gebiet herein, aber das ist natürlich dann irgendweann langweilig wenn man zu high lvlig ist


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2010)

Was soll ich schon davon halten...

Wer Bock drauf hat solls machen, wer nicht lässt es halt. 

Persönlich find ich's total affig, dieses zwanghafte Verweilen in den alten Gebieten, aber naja tut mir ja nicht weh wenn andere das machen.

Allerdings sollte Blizz wirklich das Paten-System einführen, also das man einen 85er temporär runterstufen kann um mit einem Freund der gerade levelt ne Lowie Inze zu machen.


----------



## Kalesia (28. Oktober 2010)

geht doch schon!


----------



## Benon (28. Oktober 2010)

man kann soweit ich weiß seine ep-punkte einfrieren über den bg-typen für 10g


----------



## Bluebarcode (28. Oktober 2010)

aber das sind nur die ep die du in nem bg bekommst afaik!

grüsse mike;


----------



## Loony555 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also soweit ich weiss, gilt der EP Stop für alles, nicht nur für BGs.
Es gibt ja auch noch einige Lv60 und Lv70 Raidgilden, die den alten Content raiden. 
Die könnten das (zumindest auf Dauer) nicht machen, wenn sie XP dafür kriegen würden.


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> aber das sind nur die ep die du in nem bg bekommst afaik!
> 
> grüsse mike;



Stoppt EP für alles:
PvP, Quests, Mobs killen, Gebiete entdecken

So kannst du z.B. mit deinem PvP Twink auch in Inis nach Ausrüstung suchen ohne deine angepeile X9er Grenze zu überschreiten oder wie Loony schon sagte alten Content raiden, gibt ja genug Gilden die das machen.


----------



## stefscot (28. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre der NPC für Sturmwind: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35365
Hier für die Horde in Ogrimmar: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=35364

perfekt um mit seinem Bankchar die Events zu machen


----------



## Benon (28. Oktober 2010)

ich wusste doch das es alles stoppt xD war mir nich sicher noch nie benutzt^^


----------



## riggedi (28. Oktober 2010)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn man seine EP - Punkte einfach einfrieren kann?


Würdest Du Deinen Char / Dein WoW mal ordentlich betrachten, hättest Du Dir diesen Thread schenken können!

Riggedi


----------



## Slighter (28. Oktober 2010)

kleine frage mal dazu, der ep stopp zählt ja für alles, wenn man den benutzt kommt man dann wenn man bg machen will auf ein abgesondertes bg oder kann man in ruhe dann wie immer bg´s machen. habs noch nit ausprobiert wollt aber meinen 60 pvptwink für av stoppen^^


----------



## Aske333 (28. Oktober 2010)

Slighter schrieb:


> kleine frage mal dazu, der ep stopp zählt ja für alles, wenn man den benutzt kommt man dann wenn man bg machen will auf ein abgesondertes bg oder kann man in ruhe dann wie immer bg´s machen. habs noch nit ausprobiert wollt aber meinen 60 pvptwink für av stoppen^^



Es ändert sich überhaupt nichts, außer daß Du einfach keine exp mehr bekommst.


----------



## Slighter (28. Oktober 2010)

gut danke, war mir dabei nun nicht sicher ich hörte mal das man dann auf ein abgesondertes bg kommt. naja danke für die nette info.


----------



## Lowbie (28. Oktober 2010)

man kommt in ein extra bg, und das geht halt fast nie auf weils einfach zu wenig spieler gibt die das machen


----------



## Aske333 (28. Oktober 2010)

Lowbie schrieb:


> man kommt in ein extra bg, und das geht halt fast nie auf weils einfach zu wenig spieler gibt die das machen



Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ich gestern noch mit einem no exp Twink aus meiner Gilde zusammen im BG war. Gilt das extra BG nur für Einzelanmeldungen?


----------



## c0bRa (28. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Es ändert sich überhaupt nichts, außer daß Du einfach keine exp mehr bekommst.


Falsch...

Ep-gesperrte Chars sind in separaten BGs... Deswegen trifft man beim normalen durchleveln in den Lowie-BGs keine lvl 19 pvp twinks mehr an...

Quelle (blau): http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14713553054&postId=147118697584&sid=3#3



Aske333 schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ich gestern noch mit einem no exp Twink aus meiner Gilde zusammen im BG war. Gilt das extra BG nur für Einzelanmeldungen?


Du wirst als nicht gesperrter halt mit in das BG von den gesperrten reingeschleift... Aber ein Gesperrter wird nicht in BGs kommen, die nur aus nicht gesperrten besteht...


----------



## stefscot (28. Oktober 2010)

Aske333 schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, da ich gestern noch mit einem no exp Twink aus meiner Gilde zusammen im BG war. Gilt das extra BG nur für Einzelanmeldungen?




Sagen wir mal so, es war so geplant. Jedoch kann es gut sein, dass die das heimlich aufgelöst haben und nun alles vermischt ist.
Hier noch die News dazu http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/10690/WoW-Erste-Version-der-3-2-Patchnotes-veroeffentlicht (müsst halt per CTRL + F nach "[font=arial, helvetica]Spieler, die keine Erfahrungspunkte durch PvP sammeln möchten"[/font][font=arial, helvetica] suchen).[/font]


----------



## Chelrid (28. Oktober 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte Blizz wirklich das Paten-System einführen, also das man einen 85er temporär runterstufen kann um mit einem Freund der gerade levelt ne Lowie Inze zu machen.


Das soll laut einem Buffed Interview mit dem Content Lead Designer auch kommen, nur wann ist die Frage. Nennt sich Mentoring


----------



## Mäuserich (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiss, deswegen hab ich ja geschrieben das sie es auch wirklich machen sollen, denn ganz ehrlich auf wie viele irgendwann mal in Interviews / Blueposts angesprochenen Neuerungen warten wir bis heute vergeblich?!


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. Oktober 2010)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr davon halten wenn man seine EP - Punkte einfach einfrieren kann? So würde man in der LAge sein alle Aspekte von WoW besser kennen zu lernen und sich dort aufzuhalten wo es einem gefällt.
> Natürlich kann ich auch jetzt noch in jedes Gebiet herein, aber das ist natürlich dann irgendweann langweilig wenn man zu high lvlig ist




Geh doch mal nach SW in die Burg wo die Pvp Meister sind... direkt in den Raum rein und links steht in der Ecke ein Kollege der für 10g den EP Gewinn absychaltet


----------



## Chelrid (28. Oktober 2010)

Daher schrieb ich ja "nur wann ist die Frage."


----------



## Spion0522 (28. Oktober 2010)

Gibts schon seid nem jahr ... beim Thrall und in der Burg von Sw stehen schurken bei dennen du für Gold die Ep sperren kannst.
Und das betrifft allgemein ep. nicht nur im bg. du kommst aber in ein anderes bg wenn du keine ep mehr bekommst.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab hier mal ein paar Beleidigungen und Antworten darauf entfernt.

Haltet euch bitte an die Netiquette und unterlasst diese gegenseitigen Beleidigungen.


----------

